# 2001 Eurovan engine swap?



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

The 4 speed automatic in these cars seems to be a weak point - by swapping to an engine like the 2.0T would it be possible to use the DSG or automatic from a Tiguan?

With transmission rebuilds at about $5-6k and timing chain, guide, etc work being at least $7k, I'm wondering how much a complete swap plus programming would cost, and who could and would be willing to take on the project. I'm not too concerned with increasing power, although swapping to the 2.0T would mean an easy ECU flash for quite a bit more power.

EDIT: I'd also want to retain all features like ABS, ESP, airbags, etc.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Phae Phae said:


> The 4 speed automatic in these cars seems to be a weak point - by swapping to an engine like the 2.0T would it be possible to use the DSG or automatic from a Tiguan?
> 
> With transmission rebuilds at about $5-6k and timing chain, guide, etc work being at least $7k, I'm wondering how much a complete swap plus programming would cost, and who could and would be willing to take on the project. I'm not too concerned with increasing power, although swapping to the 2.0T would mean an easy ECU flash for quite a bit more power.
> 
> EDIT: I'd also want to retain all features like ABS, ESP, airbags, etc.


That $12-13K is significantly cheaper than the cost to convert and modify your Eurovan.

Many people have tried this and have given up after failing with the ABS magnetic reluctors. Your existing reluctors are not compatible. But your vehicle only has 3 of the 9 components required to communicate with the DSG and yours are not even compatible. You haven't even considered the mods required to the engine with a custom made oil pan, oil pump pick-up and valve cover mods or the DSG bellhousing mods so the axles are in the proper position.

I always question people if they have any idea what it would cost for this swap. Its clear you have given it some thought but haven't gotten a figure.
I'll say that I would rather buy real estate than attempt this swap. 

You could buy a T5 2.0T DSG Eurovan from other markets and import it, then federalize it for way less than the swaps ultimate cost. 

Join other like minded folks here.
https://www.facebook.com/Bring-the-T5-VW-Camper-to-USA-133345833365894/


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Eric D.

I was estimating the cost of the swap to exceed the cost of repairs, certainly; however I suspect it would cost far more to federalize a VW T5 - plus I'd still have to buy a T5.

I don't know what exactly is involved in a swap, which is why I asked the question in the first place. 

I'm curious where you got the 3/9 components figure - is there literature you'd recommend reading about this? Even if I don't go through with said swap, I'd still like to learn about the components.

EDIT: If the DSG wasn't a part of the equation, would a manual transmission or automatic bring this back into the realm of feasibility in your opinion?


----------

